# Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort Map



## siesta

can't seem to find a good resort map, if anyone had one it'd be much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Karen G

You can click on  the map tab  on this expedia page and then switch to satellite view and zoom in. It won't give you unit numbers but you'll see the layout of the resort.


----------



## darktania

send an email to the GM (I found it before at tripadvisor under the forum of Pueblo Bonito) and they'll send you the latest one.


----------



## siesta

thanks for the replies.  I went ahead and emailed the GM for the updated resort map, I will post it on TUG when I get it.


----------



## siesta

*Resort Map*


----------



## Karen G

Cool map and photo. I'm putting a link to them in the Cabo info at the top of the Mexico forum page. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenn1000

We rented an oceanfront unit from an owner next month and are in unit 322. Is that in building 32 on the map?


----------



## california-bighorn

glenn1000 said:


> We rented an oceanfront unit from an owner next month and are in unit 322. Is that in building 32 on the map?



Pretty sure you are on the 2nd floor (room 22) in bldg 3. With 3 digit numbers the 1st number is the bldg and the second is the room number. Room 22 would be on 2nd floor. 
With 4 digit numbers the 1st 2 numbers indicate the bldg and the 2nd two numbers indicate the room number.  Example  2315 would be bldg 23 with room 15 on the 1st floor.  1735 would be room 35 (3rd flr) of bldg 17.  maybe more than you wanted to know if you could follow my poor explanation.
Anyway you will be in one of the most requested rooms.


----------



## glenn1000

Sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl17

Thank you Siesta for the map and photo and California-Bighorn for the room # explanation.


----------



## nazclk

*Room #322*

With that kind of number you are probably going to be in building #3 second floor.  Just a guess, I always stay in Bldgs 13 or 14 or 7 or 8  almost stayed up by the sky pool but can't walk to anything, need to take the carts, which is fine, but just like to walk sometimes.


----------



## got2fishsd

What buildings are closest to the main pool?  Just booked for Thanksgiving week and want to be able to walk to the pool with our 2 year old.


----------



## siesta

got2fishsd said:


> What buildings are closest to the main pool?  Just booked for Thanksgiving week and want to be able to walk to the pool with our 2 year old.


 look at post #5


----------

